# Penny Lane had twins



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well we are in Kansas at Fort Hay State College with my daughter for family weekend. I have all these does ready to kid.

I have someone at my house goat sitting and he called and Penny lane just had a White Buck and a black doe with socks. :kidblue: :kidred: :stars: I am glad that he was there because he had to help just a bit. The Buck was first and his front feet were down so he had to reposition him and he came right out. They easy out came a doe. :leap: I just wish the doe was white. :leap: Oh well. I still have Monica that was bred to the same buck. I will post pictures when I get home and am able to get some. 
Thank the good lord for GREAT people that you can count on when your are away.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

ONLY 2???

HAHAHAHA

Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5: congrats...can't wait to see pics..... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

TinyHoovesRanch said:


> ONLY 2???
> 
> HAHAHAHA
> 
> Congrats!


I KNOW. I really thought he would call and say OOPS there was another one, but not yet.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations! Bet you cant wait to get home and see them!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

whoooo hoooo Congrats! :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats Lori -- WHOOT


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats! I am so glad you were able to find someone like that to sit with your goats! Congrats on the twins, I can't wait to see pics of them!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Yea! Congrats on the babies. I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

I saw "Penny Lane" and I started singing- now I've got that song stuck in my head. lol  

I can't wait to see pictures! Congrats! 

So where can I find one of those guys to sit with my goats while I'm gone?! :wink:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats...can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

CONGRATS

Suellen


----------

